# Shrimps and corys??



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Does anybody know what kinds (if any) of shrimp will get along with my albino "cory" (in quotes because the pet shop said they were corys but they look like just regular cats... wierd...?? thanks for your help!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I currently have a Singapore wood shrimp (filter shrimp, removes small food particles from the water, keeping it cleaner) and a Burmese Mountain shrimp (scavenger), both would go well with the cory. I used to have ghost shrimp (pesky little dudes, but neat to look at, also scavengers, but will also pinch fish and fight for their food, but too small to hurt anyone) but mine vanished one by one. I think it had to do with my water being too soft. And once dead, ghost shrimp get eaten pretty quickly even by small fish like corys. Amano shrimp would also be good and they help with algae control.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

as far as i know, cories get along with ghost shrimp.
i dont know about other catfish or other type of shrimp.

i've attached 2 different types of albino catfish. maybe you have one of them??


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cories will not bother just about any shrimp. My cherries just had babies and they just sift past them.


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Very nice albino barbatus pic :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Fishnut2 @ Fri Feb 11 said:


> Very nice albino barbatus pic  :mrgreen:


isnt it? 

btw, where' that article about albino cories you told me about?? i'm a dork when it comes to finding things on websites, so can you send me the link when it's done?


----------

